# So who can tell me...



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

... what happened to my Nexus 7..

I decided to get a little adventurous and at least try the latest Paranoid Android 2.99 Beta 5.1 zip I saw on Goo. So, I made a nandroid just in case of a bad flash or whatever and I thought.. why not start clean too and wipe data to prevent issues.

Now this is what I did. Download the zip, make a nandroid, then I wipe data and factory reset and cache all through CWM. I then flashed PA 2.99 over, and then gapps (now my guess here is I used the wrong gapps, but I'll get to that in a sec). Booted up, got the default Nexus 7 boot animation, so I assume it flashed fine, just had to wait. Oh boy was I wrong. First thing it did was just force close and saying google services had to close, gapps too. Now, I flashed one meant for 4.1.2, so that was probably my first mistake there. My thought was, not a big deal, I'll just restore my nandroid and all will be well and I'll hunt for the right gapps. Nope, CWM went no and saying there were no nandroids. I'm sure I made one prior to flashing...

So now you see where I'm at. It looks like I'll have to get a stock image of JB 4.1.2 maybe just to get my N7 back and running, but my question is this. Is my data, or rather, the /sdcard, still untouched like its supposed to be? I'm pretty sure that CWM and such should leave that alone for whatever reason. But from the looks of it, I think it did wipe the /sdcard partition in which case, that would royally suck because I got my N7 perfectly set up the way I wanted it and I really want to avoid having to spend the better part of 5 hours setting up and downloading all those apps again.

I'll check back when I can, I'm strapped for time due to work, so my N7 may as well be dead for now until I can even find an hour or two just to flash it again. I just hope the data is still intact, otherwise it's going to be a pain downloading from my dropbox backup I made. (I at least have two points of backup, so.. all isn't necessarily lost)


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

You need to update CWM. 4.2 changes the directory structure for some stuff, so CWM is looking in the wrong directory for your nandroids.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah sounds like you have a pre 4.2 recovery which is why it can't find the backup. You need to update CWM. All your files got moved to /mnt/sdcard/0 folder now (same as /data/media/0). I had this happen and what I ended up doing was taking all the stuff of my N7 (needed a more recent backup of my files anyways) and flashed factory images to start clean anyways. That was the extreme way to fix it but obviously it did.

Oh and FYI Google posted factory images for 4.2.1 so you can use those instead of 4.1.2.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I could use the 4.2.1 images, yeah, but after reading on how many bugs are currently present and not fixed in 4.2 currently, I'd want to hold off until after Google actually fixes a few of those.

Where is a 4.2-based CWM anyway? Maybe I can push that to the N7 and get some work done.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, I flashed the latest recovery, but trying a few things, it still can't find the files. I found that /sdcard hasn't been moved, I do see a /data/media/0 directory, but no /sdcard/0 directory or anything like that.

Right now I'm trying to figure out why CWM still can't find my nandroids. Looks like its still looking in /sdcard/clockworkmod/backups, and I had data in there, even after fixing the tablet itself. I guess my question now turns into, where the heck is CWM reading from? I moved everything myself for now to start off 'cleaner' and made a new nandroid real quick to see if I can find it. Low and behold, it ain't where I thought it was. I'm starting to not like this change in 4.2 with the multi-user, because that's probably what's screwing me over at the moment.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You need to use TWRP for now on. Cwr is a POS and is broken

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> You need to use TWRP for now on. Cwr is a POS and is broken
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I agree. I love TWRP!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I've used a bit of TWRP on my Bionic due to safestrap, but honestly I'm not fond of its interface where-as I prefer CWR. I leave it to choice, if people want to use TWRP, be my guest, I have no complaints. If I want to use CWR, let that be my choice.


----------

